# 1998 Trek 8000 SL



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

Lately I've been working on getting my old 1998 Trek 8000 SL roadworthy for use mainly as a commuter bike. The frame is pretty light and it's the bike I have, so it seemed like a decent choice to test out bike commuting. Way back in high school I was a member of a biking club that went out on weekends and took a week long trip during the summer. It survived 4 years of that and has been sitting in one garage or another for about 16 years.

So far I've dusted it off, removed the accessories, aligned the derailleurs, and swapped the old tires with some Bontrager H5 Hard-Case Ultimates(not pictured.)

The frame is 19.5" and I'm a 5'9" guy, so I've been testing the fit of it a little bit more. I don't have a ton of stand over clearance and the reach is a little farther that it should be according to the "look down at the front axle" test. I ordered a 600mm flat handlebar, 90mm stem and some lock on grips that should improve the fit/feel. Existing handlebar is 580mm, stem is 120mm and the current grips slip around...

Any guidance is appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I would venture to guess that frame is "too big" for you. you might be able to work around that with a shorter stem, but really, the 19.5" frame is a "large" and was designed with a rider around 6 feet tall in mind.

http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/1998trek.pdf


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been toying with the idea of purchasing a later model 17.5" Trek 8000 frame to swap all of my parts over to. It would be a good learning opportunity and everything would be easy to clean/grease/lube. I was told the only issue I may have is the steerer tube height.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You need to do some research, Trek made or had made many different frames . Hrd to tell from the pics ,but if that's a 1" steerer tube ,a newer frame would have a 1 1/8 tube , plus newer frames don't have the post mounts for V brakes. Retro fitting old bikes can suck up money quick ,you might be better off finding a older road bike ,it might be better suited to what you want to do.


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm pretty sure mine has a 1 1/8" steerer tube. The '01 and '03 17.5" frames I've been looking at buying both have the same size steerer tube and V brakes, so I should be ok... but seldom do things go as smoothly as planned.

The drivetrain on my current bike still has life left in it, so it would be a shame to waste it. Maybe a used road bike is in my future, but it would be cool to make use of the bike I have.

Hopefully the 90mm stem helps the feel of the bike. Parts arrive next week.

(Park Tool's derailleur tutorials worked amazingly well btw.)


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The 8000 and 6000 series Treks of the era were their more aggressive geometry bikes (longer top tubes than the 3000 and 4000 series bikes). That stem is pretty long, so the 90 mm stem you ordered will help, but I would probably go a little wider than 600 mm especially if you put some bar ends on there (which I would for commuting). If your commute is relatively short, I prefer flat bars, but if it's more than 10-15 miles each way, you might do better with a drop bar bike. At 5'9", you are probably borderline for fitting a 19.5" frame at best depending on your proportions.

Going to a frame that is the same model, but smaller, I don't think you'll have issues. You can put a few 5 mm spacers under the stem if needed, or just cut the steerer.

Cool bike. Enjoy.


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

Parts arrived and I bought a 2003 17.5" Trek 8000 frame locally.

The 1998 Trek Retail Technical Manual pdf that has an "Assembly Information" section at the beginning which contains information regarding torque specifications, Loctite application sections, grease applications, etc. Hopefully it'll prevent me from screwing anything up too badly. Maybe I'll get a new chain and new cables, but it's probably time to stop spending money and start really riding again. My commute to work is about 5 miles one way, so 10 miles round trip.


----------



## Kopiaw (Jun 22, 2017)

I was looking at a used trek 6700 on the local Craigslist....are these pretty good for vintage bikes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

Kopiaw said:


> I was looking at a used trek 6700 on the local Craigslist....are these pretty good for vintage bikes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 8000 has been durable enough for what I've used it for. Right now it's a decent bike to tinker with. Buy whatever makes you want to ride.

---

I decided to go ahead with the frame swap today. My dad had most of the specialized tools that were required, like for popping off the crank arms. We used a puller set to get the bearing race off. Luckily a local bike shop had the older tool for removing the bottom bracket. Two issues popped up during re-assembly:

1) The steering tube diameter on the Judy T2 fit well, but the length didn't leave any room for spacers below the stem.

2) Apparently the seat post diameter charged from 1998 to 2003, so I need to grab a new post tomorrow.

Hopefully neither will be a big problem to deal with.

We installed a new SRAM 9-speed chain, new front derailleur cable, the stem and bars. I'll do some cable tension adjustments tomorrow before taking it for a test ride. The only improvement I've experienced so far is the increased stand over height.


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

19.5" 1998 to 17.5" 2003 frame swap completed :thumbsup:

I went to three bike shops in search of a 31.6mm diameter seat post. The one I found is a little long, hits the top water bottle screw, but if I lift it up slightly higher it's at a good height for me.

The first short test ride went well. Bike felt good, shifted well, and the new brakes made it stop. I bounced it around after, nothing seemed loose.

I learned a lot about how bikes are put together, component names, what to look for when buying a frame... I got extremely lucky with the frame I found. The seller included all the small pieces around the head tube, without them the swap would have been more difficult.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice work. The skills you are learning are a great foundation for what can be a life long hobby. 

Eye-balling it, you seat look a little to far forward. 

You can cut you seatpost if you need too. Just smooth the edge up.


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

J_Westy said:


> Eye-balling it, you seat look a little to far forward.
> 
> You can cut you seatpost if you need too. Just smooth the edge up.


Good eye! I did end up having to move it back.

I removed the water bottle screws and the seat post still bottomed out, so I may need to trim it. Since it's still at a nice height for me and it's not damaging the threads of any screws, it's not urgent.

---

I started another thread regarding my suspension suspicions: http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/post-frame-swap-questions-1049064.html

Sounds like the bike would be better off with a fork that has a 451mm axle-crown and 215mm (8 1/2") steerer tube.


----------



## FastEdward (Feb 29, 2016)

Great work and glad to see you right-sized. I'm 6'2" and very comfortably ride a 2003 19.5" Trek 8000.

I just cleaned mine up for sale -- I will miss it. Lightning quick and solid.

(Pic attached, few decals removed to thwart theft.)


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

FastEdward said:


> Great work and glad to see you right-sized. I'm 6'2" and very comfortably ride a 2003 19.5" Trek 8000.
> 
> I just cleaned mine up for sale -- I will miss it. Lightning quick and solid.
> 
> (Pic attached, few decals removed to thwart theft.)


What's replacing it? What happened to your original Duke fork?

My '03 is a lot different than it was in 2017. I've been using it as a commuter two or three times a week:








The '98 is back together with all the original parts, new chain, cables and brake pads. I keep trying to get my dad to ride it, but he prefers his older steel frame Rockhopper, so both are sitting in his garage.


----------



## Emdexpress (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a 1998 Trek 8900 with Hayes Disc Brakes. I have a new Ti Hardtail I am waiting for the build to be completed. I am finally retiring my old HT. If you need any parts, SID fork, one of the first ever, you can have them. Expecting new ride ready to ride by April Fools Day. Oh no. Safe Travels.....

oh, frame is a med with almost brand new wheels and hub.no dents.


----------



## FastEdward (Feb 29, 2016)

Skaughtto said:


> What's replacing it? What happened to your original Duke fork?
> 
> My '03 is a lot different than it was in 2017. I've been using it as a commuter two or three times a week.


Your 8000 looks great.

I am a full suspension off-road guy, so I only used the Trek 8000 for weekend paved trails and the like. A few years back I thought I'd like road biking, so I picked up an Orbea Onix (carbon frame w/105 components). I just don't like the feel of a road bike, so i converted it to flat bar with slightly bigger tires. Now I use that for the paved trails, etc. The Onix is excellent for that -- super quick and the carbon is forgiving. I just don't use the 8000 and I have other bikes, too!

I actually built up the 8000 from the frame -- not sure what the original owner did with the rest of the parts. It has an XTR rear derailleur, XT front derailleur, Avid SD-7 brakes and many other light and good parts. The 1999 Manitou SX-R provides a good combination of travel and weight (and low maintenance).

I'll post it for sale with all details on the forum by the weekend.


----------



## FastEdward (Feb 29, 2016)

Emdexpress said:


> I have a 1998 Trek 8900 with Hayes Disc Brakes. I have a new Ti Hardtail I am waiting for the build to be completed. I am finally retiring my old HT. If you need any parts, SID fork, one of the first ever, you can have them. Expecting new ride ready to ride by April Fools Day. Oh no. Safe Travels.....
> 
> oh, frame is a med with almost brand new wheels and hub.no dents.


Amazing, the 1998 Trek 8900 was a top build model. I remember reviewing the details when it was announced. I'm sure it would fetch good money here, on eBay or via Pinkbike. Was the mango color, too? My favorite. Awesome.


----------



## Emdexpress (Jan 24, 2018)

FastEdward said:


> Amazing, the 1998 Trek 8900 was a top build model. I remember reviewing the details when it was announced. I'm sure it would fetch good money here, on eBay or via Pinkbike. Was the mango color, too? My favorite. Awesome.


Yep, mango. I have rebuilt the SID numerous times. I am still riding it for a few more weeks. Was a great ride in its day. Still cool but the Hayes brakes could use something newer. Need a bracket to bolt up new brakes. I was going to just give it away or send the parts if anyone needs anything to restore. The bike is now 20 years old and aluminum does not last forever. I rode XC almost exclusively for years but now it is tasked to get me to MSU football games where I do not worry about it. Several years ago I left the game early only to find a scumbag attempting to take the Wheels off my Farley. Good thing guns are not allowed on campus. Now only the 8900 goes to the games.


----------

